# I went to a social anxiety meetup group tonight.



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

This particular meeting was just a light social get together. Apparently they have other meetings where you are supposed to get out of your comfort zone and do things you don't normally do. They have role play and stuff too. So I'm happy I went. Now my problem is I have to come up with something to tell my dad when he asks where I was tonight. I never go out like ever and he's gonna think something is up. Maybe I can tell him I went and saw a movie. My dad doesn't think there is anything wrong with me despite the fact that I have no real life friends and spend most of my time in my room on the computer or watching tv.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Congratulations. Just a suggestion. You're 27 and it's none of your Dad's business what you are doing. Especially if you are taking care of your social and emotional needs. JMO.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

JTB3485,

Tell your dad that you are out with some friends! That's all that he has to know. It's kind of the truth, isn't it? 

:boogie :boogie :boogie - Congratulations on your triumph!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

That's awesome


----------



## LOSTINPARADISE (Apr 20, 2008)

Hey jtb3485, are you still living in San Diego? I am in San Diego and may be interested in the group you are involved with. Where can I get more information on it?


----------



## llj (Apr 15, 2008)

I've been to a few meetup groups but they inevitably disappointed or depressed me. A lot of members have been going to them for years and still have the same sad-sack stories every week and a lot of the moderators for these things are WAY too syrupy for my tastes. I like positivity, but at some point it can tip into unintentionally patronizing. I mean, meeting an old friend I've been avoiding for years is great and all, but I don't need a group applause for that...

My experiences with these groups are like those scenes out of quirky Wes Anderson-directed indie movies where the protagonist walks into a sparsely decorated room and I have to introduce myself as LLJ, and then everyone in the room goes, "Hello, LLJ." Sigh.


----------



## LOSTINPARADISE (Apr 20, 2008)

Hmmm... it is proving to be difficult to meet others with SA. I don't like the description you gave of support groups, llj. Aren't there people that have SA who just want to meet others with SA to hang out with? I don't need all the therapy, roll-play stuff. I just want to finally make some friends who can understand and relate to me.


----------

